# Hurricane Ridge...I hope



## Josh P

New cyclist here. Recently picked up a Fuji Roubaix 3.0 and have been riding for enjoyment and excercise. I am slowly getting stronger. Longest ride so far was only fourteen miles but I am commuting 10 miles to work and 10 back. I wanted to set a goal for myself so I was thinking Hurricane Ridge in the fall. I realize this is a massive climb for a newb so I am trying to read as much as I can about training and improving my strength/fitness level. So for those of you who have done it is my goal at all reasonable? What type of mileage will I need to be capable of to tackle it? I realize it is the gradient that I am facing so I am trying to climb the local hills to build strength and my plan is to climb them as many times in a row as I can to build up my ability. The biggest climb in my town is only around a half mile at a 6% grade. I will start by doing it as much as I can but would appreciate any advice. If I am crazy feel free to let me know. Thanks


----------



## Nob

Hurricane is the biggy locally. But there are lots of hills in the area to train on and Hurricane isn't that hard by comparison. Just a long slow grind. I'd suggest two things since you are new to the game. A compact crank (which you have) and a 12/28 cassette (which you will want and don't have on a stock bike) . Both will make your life easier. And since you are planning a fall ride...no matter what you weigh go on a diet and drop 10# by September ;-) I would work up to a flat 50 mile base ride, flat century even better and lots of shorter hill work prior, if you want to enjoy yourself. Issaquah has some great shorter climbs. Mt Baker to ARtist Point and the road to Sunrise on Mtn Rainier are a good places to see if you are ready for Hurricane.


----------



## lemonlime

Hurricane Ridge is long, but not particularly steep. Keep riding and increasing the length of your rides and don't be afraid of climbing.

Don't nuke it out too much. This is riding, not rocket science. Your goal is entirely reasonable. IMO, if you can ride 50 miles, you can do HR. Good luck!


----------



## PSC

Agree, that it is not that steep, it is just long. To me it is not unreasonable for someone like you to try. There are alot of places to pull over, enjoy the view and get some rest. Remember to pack warm clothes for the descent, I froze last year on it. It was 65 in Port Angeles and 46 on the Ridge.


----------



## Nob

"There are alot of places to pull over, enjoy the view and get some rest."

Easy to forget that. And it will make a huge difference on how much you enjoy the ride physically.


----------



## Josh P

Thank you everyone for the responses. I am going to try to up my commuting mileage by taking a different route which also includes a couple of hills. Thanks for the heads up on componentry that might make it easier too. I am really enjoying the riding and it's great to see my progress. I will keep at it and give a report in the fall.


----------



## MarvinK

I'd recommend doing the Ride the Hurricane ride--when the road is closed to cars:
Ride the Hurricane~Port Angeles Chamber of Commerce


----------



## eplanajr

MarvinK said:


> I'd recommend doing the Ride the Hurricane ride--when the road is closed to cars:
> Ride the Hurricane~Port Angeles Chamber of Commerce


That sounds awesome.


----------



## RRRoubaix

MarvinK said:


> I'd recommend doing the Ride the Hurricane ride--when the road is closed to cars:
> Ride the Hurricane~Port Angeles Chamber of Commerce


Whoah, that IS pretty cool! :thumbsup:
Hmmm... I might have to do some schedule-juggling.


----------



## Josh P

That does sound great. I will see if I can get in good enough shape in time.


----------



## Nob

Heck...no worries, Josh, come on over and I'll ride up with ya!

If you are ever in the Issaquah area be happy to take a spin here with you as well.


----------



## Josh P

Thanks! I occasionally am to see friends.I will hit you up.


----------



## hoodedmunkee

Anyone know how long the Hurricane Ridge ride is going to be?


----------



## QED

hooded said:


> Anyone know how long the Hurricane Ridge ride is going to be?


If you start at Heart of the Hills campground, it is 12 miles one-way to the ridge and climbs about 3200 feet. If you start at the visitor center is 17 miles and climbs about 4860 feet. 

There is a great old ride report and photos http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/hurricane-ridge-ride-report-7551.html


----------

